# Grover Tuner Buttons



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

First... wow... liking the new site! Thought I clicked the wrong link at first.

I have an Agile AL-2000 that I love, but cosmetically could use some tweaks.

I'd like to get some tuners, like the Gotoh vintage style ones with the jade/pearl keystone buttons. Thing is, these come with Grovers (not fakes) and they work great. If I replace that's no problem, I'd eventually find a use for them, but if I can keep them and not drill extra holes, even better.

I can find pearl/jade buttons for Grovers, and I can find Keystone buttons for Grover... but I can't find those jade coloured Keystones.

Anyone know if they exist?

Figured I'd check... again, cheaper to swap buttons than tuners. Otherwise, I may go Hipshot locking because I think those use the same holes as the Grovers, no drilling. But again, rather upgrade and save a few bucks since it's just cosmetic and those Hipshot's are like $95.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Apparently the Hipshots fit most grovers









Using Hipshot as Grover Replacement Tuner Buttons? | BTN Music UK


Hipshot supply a huge range of buttons in various finishes, great for personalising your tuners. But are they any good as Grover replacement tuner buttons?




www.btnmusic.co.uk


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't know about the tuners but if you're looking for a nice cosmetic upgrade think about a set of Gretsch knobs. The cheaper metric ones that they use on their Korean guitars fit perfectly.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

So... my Agile will have G's on the knobs? 

My Agile is a nice rootbeer burst with cream... knobs are the bell hats in amber which are nice, but, may switch to the notched amber speed knobs.

The nut is a nice graphite black one, but doesn't match so will swap for a handmade bone nut.

Tuners, I'd like to have in that pearl/jade colour. 

I have knobs similar to the Gretsch on order actually... I have another thread about a 1970 Hagstrom Swede restoration. Original knobs cost a lot, and don't fit either 6mm nor 1/4" pots... no idea what size they are. Original parts I needed in general were pricey and in some cases not available so, opted to use all modern Hagstrom parts, including their knurled metal knobs with the H logo stamped on top.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

The "G" doesn't bother me at all. I mean who's gonna know or care? Just tell em it sands for Gibson clone.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I know... I care... 



Chrome on black is always nice... but the nice warm rootbeer burst of mine, gotta go dark amber.

I plan to upgrade the pickups as well, and I think the black pickups would add some nice contrast and look good, but, may go nickel... I have a set up the APH-1's here, got for a steal, and they're black. But might save for a guitar build in the Fall once my shop is built.

I have a Dimarzio SD, and a p90 (humbucker sized) I was gonna put in my tobacco burst Agile, and use for a "Boston" sound, but, may go in here. 

Once the shop is up and I finish a few setups and and repairs... sigh... I gotta thin the heard... so.... gotta think ahead of what to keep.


----------

